# Yuffie: My Red 2015 Cruze LT



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Hello all. So just to jump into it. So far I have the Trifecta tune (first real power mod I did to the car) and a knockoff CAI. I also just purchased lowering springs that I hope to install tomorrow morning.

Here are a few photos. I have a lot more planned and I will post as I go. ?

As for the intake. Yeah. I got it from from ebay for like 100 bucks (I liked the cleaner look of no giant cone filter in the engine bay). I obviously I disconnected the battery and got everything fitted, then tightened it down, then battery reconnect. I noticed a little better throttle response, much more noise (which is pretty much louder than I wanted, so I may revert or find a way to muffle the sound a bit.), no power or air leak issues... Yeah. I am really happy with it. The metal for the was nice and heavy and well built, and the paint is totally not crap. Almost feels like powder coated metal does. Everything mounted up just fine. For the most part it did. A little tight here and there but the mounting bracket worked out fine. I want to get black couplers too, as I'm not really digging the red ones. Though you can see the clamps were much nicer than you see on ebay intakes. I also debadged the back sans the bowtie and plasti dipped the front one. I am going to shave the back bowtie a bit later today.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

So you have no filter?


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> So you have no filter?


Hahhaa. Yes. Of course I have a filter. The cold air intake just has the filter located outside of the engine compartment. It's not an Sri. I would never run an intake without a filter. That would be silly.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Just lowered it and colored the rims. Just thought I'd share it on my build thread too. 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

